# Dog Proof Traps



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Any one ever use the dog proof trap? How do you like them?

Thanks

Bill


Just started a hunting, fishing, trapping group on fb.. Help us get it going at:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/169856863152622/


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've heard some very good things about them. It seems one mistake people do is to use too much bait. Better to have some lying near it to let the **** taste the bait and just a bit inside.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought 3 to try out 

they sure talk about them a fair amount at the trapping class , and how it's going to get us into places that wouldn't let us use anything but box traps in the past.

it got me 2 places today both farms about 10 minutes from my house 

I bought the duke dog proof , same mechanism as the little griz but with a stake to push it into the ground already welded to the bottom

most say put a large marshmallow under the trigger then there are a number of baits that work , jelly , dog food , commercial **** bait , a squirt of anchovy oil 

one of the the guys said he liked jell cause it was cheap came in a squirt bottle and they couldn't get it all in one swipe so they kept going back and back and back till they pulled the trigger 

z-trap is the only one that comes factory with a push or pull trigger others have a kit to make a 2 way trigger http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Dog+Proof+****+Traps/Ztrap+Dog+Proof+Trap


I got mine from Tom Florin , he has a video on how to set them http://florintrapping.com/videos/dog_proof.asp
I hope that once i get a chance to catch on these i will be ready to buy a bunch more.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

and a trick to make them easy to set squeeze down the spring then put a short piece of 1 inch pvc inside and release now you can use the dog to squeeze the spring down when you are ready to set 

when you pick up to move you can toss the piece of pvc back in and then release and they don't snap in your hand 

wood also works but pvc is cheap and light


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't know how common it is but you might want to avoid fish oil to prevent catching dogs by the tongue.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

Dog proof traps are fast and effective, just be sure that if you are somewhere that gets cold that whatever bait you use doesn't freeze rendering the trap useless. You do have to set them right on the trail as they don't seem to have any drawing power like say a pocket set would. Another disadvantage to them is that they are fairly species specific so if you are trapping where there is a possibility of catching mink/muskrat/otter you would need to put in additional sets for them. I know of non-target catches occurring but they are the exception not the rule. The two big advantages are they will get you on property you couldn't otherwise trap and for me the biggest advantage is the speed, have them pre-baited go to the set location, stick the trap in the ground, put a cable around a nearby tree or drive in disposable stake and you are off to the next set in about 30 seconds or less, where as a pocket set might take 2 minutes to put in, not a big deal if you are setting half a dozen sets but a huge deal if you are trying to put out a bunch of sets. Also for baiting, use something that has eye appeal, smells good and tastes good, the longer you can keep the **** at your set the better the odds of catching it.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

They are high for no more then our **** are worth, plus our stupid 20 **** limit.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I use the Duke dog proof and it works well, whatever you do be sure to release the trap before removing it. I removed a trap without setting it off and placed it in my bucket, the next weekend I stuffed bait into it without noticing it was already set and it snapped shut on my finger. OUCH


----------

